# tenderness/mild pain inner thigh



## mysavers (Dec 1, 2009)

hello to everyone! i just have a few questions. i rode last wed/26 miles and thu/47 miles mostly flat and some hills and had a great day despite the cloudy and cold temp. on friday i felt some tenderness and mild pain on my inner thighs just below groin. this is the first time i experienced it; it's tolerable but i feel them while walking or laying down straight. can someone please tell me what muscles are affected, and advise what warm up/stretching i can do to prevent them? i have been a recreational cyclist since april 2008; usually ride 2-3 times a week if possible. thank you for your response.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

More riding will help with sore muscles. Make sure your bike fit is correct then just ride.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Definitely look at making sure the seat is the right height. Also, if you're really sore, make sure you're not pushing too heavy of a gear. It's generally easier to pedal faster in a lighter gear.


----------



## Hank Stamper (Sep 9, 2009)

It's a bit weird that you've been riding for about 2 years and are now getting this pain.

Did you recently change anything? (seat, seat height, whatever)

It's really tough to make any comments about "tenerness and mild pain" to muscles because there's a decent change it's good thing. So while "you're supposed to get sore, suck it up" is what I'm tempted to say there's no way for a stranger over the intrawebs to know what's going on for sure. Stretching isn't rocket surgery though and always a good idea under any circumstances.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

mysavers said:


> hello to everyone! i just have a few questions. i rode last wed/26 miles and thu/47 miles mostly flat and some hills and had a great day despite the cloudy and cold temp. on friday i felt some tenderness and mild pain on my inner thighs just below groin. this is the first time i experienced it; it's tolerable but i feel them while walking or laying down straight. can someone please tell me what muscles are affected, and advise what warm up/stretching i can do to prevent them? i have been a recreational cyclist since april 2008; usually ride 2-3 times a week if possible. thank you for your response.


Think about what, if anything, has changed fairly recently to cause this. Longer/ harder/ more riding? I say this because over use is one of the most common causes of sports injuries. Also, any changes to fit?

Also, if you haven't been doing any warm ups beforehand, here are some good exercises that might help.
http://centurycycles.com/page.cfm?pageID=219


----------



## mysavers (Dec 1, 2009)

PJ352 said:


> Think about what, if anything, has changed fairly recently to cause this. Longer/ harder/ more riding? I say this because over use is one of the most common causes of sports injuries. Also, any changes to fit?
> 
> Also, if you haven't been doing any warm ups beforehand, here are some good exercises that might help.
> http://centurycycles.com/page.cfm?pageID=219





thanks guys for your advise and inputs :thumbsup: . i forgot to mention i rode my hybrid bike on wed and then used the road bike the next day. maybe the slight change in fit was a factor . anyway, will try to warm up longer and try these exercises prior to riding. the good thing is my body will adapt/ get stronger from longer rides.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Glad you said that. My guess is that it's a combo of the 2 diff. bikes plus different seats may be the ans. If one seat is wider than the other it may have an effect on how your groin muscles act. I have multiple bikes and before I put identical saddles on them I had a similar problem. If a saddle was just a bit wider than I was used to it seemed to constrict my groin muscles leading to some soreness. The difference in seating position between the 2 bikes may have something to do with it as well. The upright position of the hybrid may have impeded the freedom of movement the muscles.

BTW - I'm not a doctor and I don't even play one on TV.


----------

